# Good boy!



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A Pittsburg Police K9 officer leapt into action Tuesday night when a reportedly stolen vehicle was pulled over in Contra Costa County.

Pittsburg Police Officer Thomas Bryan pulled over the vehicle after it was reported stolen.

Dashcam video from the police vehicle shows K9 Officer Yoke leaping through the suspect's open window to make sure they weren't going anywhere.

Police say the driver and passenger surrendered without incident.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Well...it’s a Canine. What did you expect?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice doggie


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

“Wait! You forgot your fries...”!


----------

